
Frustrated Facebook Users Call Menlo Park Police for Help - WheelsAtLarge
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/04/05/facebook-help-menlo-park-police-dispatch/
======
nwrk
Congrats FB.

Best 'voluntary' customer department ever!

>> Emergency dispatchers are getting calls from Facebook users around the
world about five to 10 times each week.

Every time, dispatchers still try to help.

“We try to deal with it and give them some direction. We give them
instructions. We may log into Facebook and we may walk them through the
process of reporting the issue.” said dispatcher Charleen Manning.

The big question is whether these 911 calls about Facebook could keep
dispatchers from handling a real emergency call.

------
peterkelly
This reminds me of the time a tech news outlet published an article about
Facebook introducing a service that allowed you to log in to third-party sites
using your FB credentials.

For one reason or another, the article became the top search result on Google
for "facebook login". The article was soon inundated with angry comments from
users who had arrived from google and were complaining they could no longer
log in to FB:

[https://ontechnologyandmedia.com/2010/02/13/the-facebook-
log...](https://ontechnologyandmedia.com/2010/02/13/the-facebook-login-
fiasco/)

------
beedogs
I honestly think we'd be better off as a species without social media.

